# Poem



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cool poem!


----------



## PasDeCheval (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats a very nice poem  great job with it!!
PasDeCheval


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you


----------

